# Bi- polar broadhead design



## bowkill7 (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is the design sketch for the new broadhead along with some of the packaging info. I am waiting on the blade company to finish the dyes for the blades. The ferrule, tip, pivot pin, lock pin will be manufactured at Boswell Industries [comp-n-choke] USA, and the blades by Hobby Blades, USA.  The shear pins will be made locally. The cutting diameter is 1-1/4 x 5/8 closed, 1 1/4 x 2 1/4 expanded.  It will weigh in the neighborhood of 108- 115 grains.  As stated before, this design will NOT! sacrifice strength for weight, as most ALL other companies do. After shooting the first whitetail and breaking both shoulders with a pass through and massive wound channel @ 58 lbs with a 365 gr arrow I was totally convinced.  The manufactured heads will be even stronger than my prototypes.  I have recieved my patent pending, and it has been filed with the federal trade office.  This product will be proudly made totally in the USA.  This has been a process and a real learning experience for me. I hope it wont be long now before we have some in hand.  Our big coming out party will be the ATAs next convention. Thanks also to Dennis Lewis, Stuart Boswell, Chad Mathis, ***********, Jim Rhodes and the GON web board for your help and support in this endeavor.


----------



## markland (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks great Tim good luck with the design!


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 18, 2012)

Can't wait to try one!

Congrats Tim!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 18, 2012)

I thought the "Trocar" tip was a Muzzy trademark?


----------



## markland (Sep 18, 2012)

Apex Predator said:


> I thought the "Trocar" tip was a Muzzy trademark?



Not patentable, was a medieval invention designed to penetrate armor.
Muzzy was just the 1st broadhead company to utilize and popularize the concept in broadhead construction.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Sep 18, 2012)

Great looking design!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll try them sho nuff. Bet they will really do some damage out of the Gail Force!


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 18, 2012)

This looks like a crossbow hunters dream!  i can't wait to see them for sale to sling from my Excalibur.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 18, 2012)

Just waiting on a phone call to come pick mine up!!!!


----------



## countryboy27012 (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks good. Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## B Man (Sep 18, 2012)

Great looking mech/fixed head.  Alot of people who dont trust mechs will be interested in this.  I'm def. Interested!

One question,  have you thought about adding weighted washers to the pack so people can add them on there field points for sighting in and practice.  I think that will help sell them.  Just an idea.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks good! It's obvious that it works. I ain't in the loop, so I'll have to wait for them to hit the market to try them.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 18, 2012)

Interesting.  Looks like a good design...but really, doesn't look any different than a slick trick.

I'm curious...since I'm a fixed blade...heavy arrow shooter....how does your fixed blade differ from Slick Tricks, or even Muzzys?

In other words, why should I trade in what I've got now for yours?

Not trying to bash ya...just need to be sold on it.


----------



## bowkill7 (Sep 18, 2012)

B Man said:


> Great looking mech/fixed head.  Alot of people who dont trust mechs will be interested in this.  I'm def. Interested!
> 
> One question,  have you thought about adding weighted washers to the pack so people can add them on there field points for sighting in and practice.  I think that will help sell them.  Just an idea.


We have looked into that for those who dont want to practice with the head itself. They are available at Lancaster archery supply in one, five, and 10 grains.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 18, 2012)

Interesting concept. I look forward to trying some out when they hit the market.


----------



## bowkill7 (Sep 18, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Interesting.  Looks like a good design...but really, doesn't look any different than a slick trick.
> 
> I'm curious...since I'm a fixed blade...heavy arrow shooter....how does your fixed blade differ from Slick Tricks, or even Muzzys?
> 
> ...


Good question, I also was a fixed blade shooter, but I wanted something to do more tissue damage to a turkey, so that is why I built this hybrid head. Then I was challenged to shoot a big game animal with it. After a limit of turkeys and the first few hogs I was amazed at the penetration on hog shields at only 58 lbs.  The fixed blade is aiding the expandables to enter the animal before fully deploying to do MTD to the vitals , unlike a rage or killzone where the blades deploy on contact and must cut their way into the hair, hide, bone before reaching the vitals. This costs you critical Kinetic energy.  Study the doe pics, and look at the damage @ 58 lbs,  365grain arrow. Can you imagine a 70 lb Evo with a 450 grain arrow set up!!!  would be devastating to say the least.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Sep 18, 2012)

How does it fly?

Good flight?

Like I told you before, I am interested.

I could not tell by the pics for sure, the blades open over the top?


----------



## bowkill7 (Sep 18, 2012)

HAPPY DAD said:


> How does it fly?
> 
> Good flight?
> 
> ...


Yes , that was the first thing I adressed, we have shot them up to 60 yards with excellent results. PSE Jim will atest to that. Yes blades deploy over the top, but are aided by fixed blade to penetrate before fully deploying.  Note entry hole size, and then the exit hole.


----------



## B Man (Sep 18, 2012)

bowkill7 said:


> We have looked into that for those who dont want to practice with the head itself. They are available at Lancaster archery supply in one, five, and 10 grains.



Yep but your average Joe that walks into a bow shop or walmart will not know that and will decide to go with brand x that is the same weight as his field point.  It's just a thought to help it sell in the community and have it all ready to go instead of having to piece it together after buying.  Especially if your head weighs a odd number.

Me personally though I just want some in my hands!


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Sep 18, 2012)

When and where can i get my paws on some?  Will you sell them in your shop?


----------



## J Gilbert (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll be buying some, can't wait to compare them to the heads I'm shooting now


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 18, 2012)

How many blades is there total? 4....2 fixed and 2 expandables?


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 18, 2012)

Curtis-UGA said:


> How many blades is there total? 4....2 fixed and 2 expandables?


 

Correct


----------



## 270bowman (Sep 18, 2012)

HEADHUNTER11 said:


> When and where can i get my paws on some?  Will you sell them in your shop?



Please tell us we can get some before ATA in January.


----------



## bowkill7 (Sep 18, 2012)

HEADHUNTER11 said:


> When and where can i get my paws on some?  Will you sell them in your shop?


I sure I  will , and or we will have a site you can order them from.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 18, 2012)

I ordered mine dozen a mouth ago and still not got them.


----------



## bowkill7 (Sep 18, 2012)

B Man said:


> Yep but your average Joe that walks into a bow shop or walmart will not know that and will decide to go with brand x that is the same weight as his field point.  It's just a thought to help it sell in the community and have it all ready to go instead of having to piece it together after buying.  Especially if your head weighs a odd number.
> 
> Me personally though I just want some in my hands!


should have finished that statement. Looking at buying them in bulk from lancaster to put them in packs. Unless it is a variable of grains that wont make a difference.  It is funny that the average Joe doesnt give it a second thought to add 20 grains to the back of an arrow with a lighted nock. [and then dont compensate for it on the front] but add some extra weight on the point that is not STANDARD its almost taboo!   Lol !!


----------



## bowkill7 (Sep 18, 2012)

Curtis-UGA said:


> How many blades is there total? 4....2 fixed and 2 expandables?


Only one fixed, and 2 expandable.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 18, 2012)

bowkill7 said:


> Only one fixed, and 2 expandable.



But the fix hangs out both sides but is one piece.


----------



## J-Rod (Sep 18, 2012)

how much are these babys gonna cost me?


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 18, 2012)

Tim touched on it briefly, but this head seems to be performing better than it should.  You wouldn't think a 2 1/4 inch cut broad head would be able to penetrate this well.  It appears that the fixed blades cut the hide as the mechanical blades open and you don't waste any KE on opening the mechanical blades and you get better penetration.  I've only shot one critter with them (150 lb boar) and he dropped in his tracks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 18, 2012)

bowkill7 said:


> Good question, I also was a fixed blade shooter, but I wanted something to do more tissue damage to a turkey, so that is why I built this hybrid head. Then I was challenged to shoot a big game animal with it. After a limit of turkeys and the first few hogs I was amazed at the penetration on hog shields at only 58 lbs.  The fixed blade is aiding the expandables to enter the animal before fully deploying to do MTD to the vitals , unlike a rage or killzone where the blades deploy on contact and must cut their way into the hair, hide, bone before reaching the vitals. This costs you critical Kinetic energy.  Study the doe pics, and look at the damage @ 58 lbs,  365grain arrow. Can you imagine a 70 lb Evo with a 450 grain arrow set up!!!  would be devastating to say the least.



Ahhh....I thought it was one or the other.  Interesting concept. 

I bet they would do crazy damage out of my 70 lb D350 and 455 grain arrow.  

Now....the other question.....how much?


----------



## SWWTV (Sep 19, 2012)

I shot a 185lb boar didn't go but 50 yards and dropped massive blood trail not to mention they fly great. Tim and I will have them at the ATA show plus website up and running soon. This is the best of both worlds a Broadheads for Turkeys and big game.


----------



## jared1 (Sep 19, 2012)

I can't wait to try these things out!


----------



## B Man (Sep 19, 2012)

bowkill7 said:


> should have finished that statement. Looking at buying them in bulk from lancaster to put them in packs. Unless it is a variable of grains that wont make a difference.  It is funny that the average Joe doesnt give it a second thought to add 20 grains to the back of an arrow with a lighted nock. [and then dont compensate for it on the front] but add some extra weight on the point that is not STANDARD its almost taboo!   Lol !!



This has always stunned me also!  

I read a thread on another site last night where someone who has been testing them with you compared them to the grave digger broad head but said yours is by far a superior design.  So you really have my attention.


----------



## Jackson09 (Sep 19, 2012)

Can't wait to try these out.  

Great name!


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 19, 2012)

B Man said:


> This has always stunned me also!
> 
> I read a thread on another site last night where someone who has been testing them with you compared them to the grave digger broad head but said yours is by far a superior design.  So you really have my attention.




I've got a dozen GraveDiggers until Tim can get some more heads made.  I'm trying them so I can give an assessment of both.


----------



## onfhunter1 (Sep 19, 2012)

so where can i order me some at


----------



## 100hunter (Sep 19, 2012)

Tim sounds like you're on the right track.  We're all anxious to get our hands on some.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hahaha! Appearantly Matt's last name is a bad word! Just opened the thread and saw it, even though it didn't do it before! Interesting.


----------



## savedjim (Sep 19, 2012)

This head can be best described as field point accurate as a slick trick and as devestating as a rage two blade . It's the best of both worlds. With a 4 blade entry and as soon as it reaches mid body opening into a solid 2 inch cut head without all the penatration problems.


----------



## Rhyno Footer (Sep 20, 2012)

I think ill have to try these things out.. Any idea of an ETA for shelves and cost?


----------



## River Rambler (Sep 20, 2012)

Very nice. Congrats and I hope you make a lot of $$$!


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Sep 21, 2012)

How does it differ from this BH?


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 21, 2012)

Arrowhead95 said:


> How does it differ from this BH?



The BuckBlaster is a 6 blade broadhead, the Bi-Polar is only 4 blades.  That means the Bi-Polar doesn't have as much ferrule machined out for the blades and makes it stronger.  It also doesn't have as much cutting surface as the BuckBlaster which will help with penetration.  Finding the right amount of cutting surface vs. penetration is the key.  I think Tim has done that with this head.  

The geometry of the heads are different.  The best way to put it is the mechanical blades of the Bi-Polar have a much different rotational axis compared to the fixed blades when compared to the BuckBlaster.   The blade retention system for the Bi-Polar is new and has never been used on a broadhead before.  The Bi-Polar also uses a much bigger pin to hold the blades in place.  I don't think you can compare a BuckBlaster to a Bi-Polar.  I think a GraveDigger would be a better comparison.


----------



## JamesG (Sep 21, 2012)

I like'em



nhancedsvt said:


> Interesting concept. I look forward to trying some out when they hit the market.



your a ducktodd now. go back to the other forum


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 21, 2012)

One thing to add, I've heard it recommended that you don't shoot the BuckBlaster unless you are shooting heavier poundage.  Tim is shooting 58 lbs and is blowing through both shoulders on hogs and deer.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 21, 2012)

Bow Only said:


> One thing to add, I've heard it recommended that you don't shoot the BuckBlaster unless you are shooting heavier poundage.  Tim is shooting 58 lbs and is blowing through both shoulders on hogs and deer.



Yeah, but he has them monkey arms on that stumpy body...... We are the same height, and he shoots 3" more draw length than I do.... Plus he's shooting that PSE Frankenbow too so, well, you know...


----------



## Cole Henry (Sep 22, 2012)

How difficult is it to change/replace the blades on them? Will it be any easier to remove that pin compared to the rage pins? Also is there any tuning necessary or is it simply screw on and shoot like most expandables?


----------



## savedjim (Sep 22, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> Yeah, but he has them monkey arms on that stumpy body...... We are the same height, and he shoots 3" more draw length than I do.... Plus he's shooting that PSE Frankenbow too so, well, you know...



O my goodness that was funny nearly choked on a French fry lol bad Alligood bad!!!!


----------



## frog1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Dang Tim. Just think about all the big holes we are going to have to sew up now.


----------



## bowkill7 (Sep 22, 2012)

Cole Henry said:


> How difficult is it to change/replace the blades on them? Will it be any easier to remove that pin compared to the rage pins? Also is there any tuning necessary or is it simply screw on and shoot like most expandables?


blades very simple to change no tools needed.  pins are not threaded and simply push out either side of the ferrule after you remove the fixed blade which retains pins.  you should always retune your bow and set up anytime you change anything about your set up. we have had great field point like flight with this head.


----------



## bowkill7 (Sep 22, 2012)

frog said:


> Dang Tim. Just think about all the big holes we are going to have to sew up now.


cape thread is cheap tracking dogs aint.  lol !!!


----------



## bowkill7 (Sep 23, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> Yeah, but he has them monkey arms on that stumpy body...... We are the same height, and he shoots 3" more draw length than I do.... Plus he's shooting that PSE Frankenbow too so, well, you know...


And just FYI they are not monkey arms, they are Orangutan arms. Get your apes straight.  Lol !!!!!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Sep 23, 2012)

I would like to carry these at our store(Money Mizer/Hunters Pro Shop in Macon, Ga). Looks Superbad.


----------



## bowkill7 (Sep 23, 2012)

Taylor Co. said:


> I would like to carry these at our store(Money Mizer/Hunters Pro Shop in Macon, Ga). Looks Superbad.


Thanks for the offer the support is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigCats (Sep 23, 2012)

Are they gonna b available this season


----------

